# Plans?



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So I was just trading some messages about some of my plans for next year.
Got me thinking. There must be 3 or 4 things that you GOTTA DO next year...put 'em on the calendar and don't let anything touch it kind of things.
Mine are:

-Multi-day fish/camp/kayak trip on the New River with my son. 
-Spring or Fall fishing trip to the Susquehanna River 
-Cheat Fest and Gauley Fest/ whitewater festivals

So, what are yours?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Pamlico Sound for specs, drum or flounder and offshore wreck fishing for reef donkeys. 

Lake Erie for perch or walleye. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm fishing all of the buckeye trail tournaments 
And I'll be out on the lake Atleast once a week


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Thinkin about putting together a perch tournament together with a few other OGF members if you're interested


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I plan on doing......

Bkft tourneys
One big kayak tourney. ....hunt fish paddle or kbf
Yak the ocean
WIN the northeast region on kayakwars
Do a weekend yak camping trip

I think that pretty much covers it.




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yak, camp, fish week or weekend up on pelee island in Canada is probably my number one then some tournaments and more bass fishing is never a bad thing


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

Float a very tiny creek here in sw Ohio for musky. The creek is about 90% private land.

Fish the Atlantic in myrtle beach next summer

First though is to get a coosa come spring to do these things

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> First though is to get a coosa come spring to do these things


You can't enter this forum until you have a yak! HaHa

Looks like my 2014 plans are shaping up to be pretty busy....
*2-3 out of state yak tournaments and all the bkft events
*1-2 weekends to WV for fishing on the New, Gauley, and Kanawha rivers
*trip to TN to fish Watts Bar, Obed-Emory, etc
*at least 1 trip to Pensacola to find grouper, snapper, specks, reds, etc

is the ice melting yet? ready to get this thing started!


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a yak but I am sick of emptying the water out of the hull every half mile. Lesson to be learned never let anyone else tie down your yak on their car. They don't hold up to sliding across blacktop at 50 mph

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

BKFT events, many has I can do
Several camping/fishing trips
Kayak wars


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Making it a point to fish some of the BKFT tourneys this year
Kayak fishing AT LEAST one day a week
4-5 day trip with a buddy up to Glen Arbor, MI area to camp and kayak fish non-stop


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll be headin up to peele with Robison too 
Catch me a mess of smallies


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I plan on hitting erie a lot more this year...out of Cleveland and then hitting up Sandusky bay at least once...full of cats but it's a fun camping trip. I really want to try some of these kayak tournaments...only wish more were up north. Bubba...you need to add fishing lake Erie to that list! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Great thread.

#1 Rappahannock river in early spring

#2 Backcountry Reds in late spring southwest Fla

#3 The shanandoah in mid summer Front Royal

#4 really small unnamed northwestern Pa creek in the fall. (Don't want to be a jerk by not naming the creek but I found a nice secluded flow with some arm braking action recently)


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I plan on hitting the ocean again for a week at some point. I would really like to get a nice size shark or a tarpon. I need something to top my monster red from last year.

Bkft events. 

An over nighter,something I have still yet to do.

Float with Neil in his underwear again. 

Catch that damn fish ohio sm!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Float with Neil in his underwear again.


That's hot!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Go to the boundary waters again, probably twice!!!!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

tunnelofD said:


> Lesson to be learned never let anyone else tie down your yak on their car. They don't hold up to sliding across blacktop at 50 mph


When I haul my yaks for distance on the truck rack, my third tie down is a cable lock.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

#1. Paint Creek

#2. Whitewater River

#3. Columbia River in Washington


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

PLANS :
1 , land a walleye in the kayak ( Lake Erie)
2 . Lake Erie Island fish trip
3 . Float the Taquamin River in the U. P. Of Mich


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Plans:
1. New Kayak
2. Install finder on Kayak.
3. More BKFT events
4. Over night camp trip in Kayak.
5. AEP trip
6. Fish with new people from the board.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Fish every tourny that I'm not working during
Fish salt water in the kayak
Fish and camp kayak trip

Just hope that ends up a to do list and not a wish list


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Plans

- Install New Roof Rack
- Explore new places to fish in ohio
- AEP Trip
- Buy fish finder
- Go fish out of state
- Fish in the ocean when I am there for my wedding week


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

-3 day trip on the Allegheny since our plans for one last year got flooded out. (still went on a fun PA trip though)
-fish the OH and hit some tribs early in the year for big striped fish.
-explore some rivers other than staying in the southern part of the state all the time. 
-land a big river cat on a night trip (few pounders are fun but i want something that will really pull me around)


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Buy another kayak, you can never have too many

Hit the new, both for fishing and white water, can't wait to try the coosa on real stuff.

Do more over night trips, had several this year, it's like a mini vacation, nothing like it.

Goto one rodeo, more then likely the Ohio one

Catch the elusive 21" smallie, got lucky this year and caught two over twenty, it's a lifetime of a fish, fishing for thirty five years for creek sm and have only 4 over twenty, not sure I'll ever see it

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

1. Get a job.

2. Finish school.

3. Have even less available free time to fish.


AWESOME!


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

i heard about a kayak poker run around kellys island. i guess its a yearly event held in late summer thought that sounded like fun.


----------

